# Rails from the side



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

if i were hitting that rail, i would probably come at a 45 degree angle, ollie, and land on the rail about half way between the beginning of the rail and the first supprt bar. movement of the body depends on if your doing it backside or frontside.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Less then 45 angle. You want to be aiming about a board length down the rail. Remember to ollie above the rail then put your board down on it. Speed is your friend when hitting rails from the side but make sure you don't overshoot the rail. And remember to look down the rail once on it. Practicing to ollie over the rail landing on the other side is a good way to get the feeling of being over the rail.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i like maybe a 15 degree approach almost straight on but from the side a little bit. prefer to land more than 1-2' from the top of the rail, the slope of the rail here is your friend, the farther down you aim yourself the less height you need and less likely to catch your nose.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You're a better man than me...I aint got the gonads to touch one of those things....


It's harder for us old guys. We tend to evaluate more of the consequences, younger people just do it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Zee said:


> It's harder for us old guys. We tend to evaluate more of the consequences, younger people just do it.


No kidding. Last weekend I was in the beginner park on Seymour, watching some kids jumping onto rails -- or trying to -- and it was obvious that some of them weren't good enough to link turns on a slope yet. Yet there they are, tacoing on a rail, jumping up, and trying again. Hurt just to watch.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

david_z said:


> i like maybe a 15 degree approach almost straight on but from the side a little bit. prefer to land more than 1-2' from the top of the rail, the slope of the rail here is your friend, *the farther down you aim yourself the less height you need and less likely to catch your nose.*


this is some of the best advice for handrails. Also you won't know the pain of hitting your nose tell you start lipslides (except it'll be your tail)


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Repacking my Incision on Vimeo Lipslides can be a bitch as my friend found out last year when he caught his tail on the way up.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah man lipslides are hard to judge, you want to jump high enough that you don't hit your tail and you don't want to jump so high that you bounce and lose your balance


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

On higher rails try to get out further down them...don't try to come in slow and ollie up onto it. Each trick requires it's own angle so just use what works for the trick you're doing, you'll figure out the best agle pretty quick and it's usually only a slight change trick to trick. But if you're trying to ollie up onto a rail you'll more than likely hit your nose...and we all know that carzy shit that happens after that.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. There's one rail in our park I'm going to try this out on and let you know how it goes. I'm guessing my issue was with going at it too slow due to fear (yeah, even at 32 I'm rethinking things) and trying to get on the rail too early (too much of an angle). Once this f'ing rain goes away I'll be trying it again.


----------

